# Lion attack



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is a video that is the main reason for me peeing my pants in my adult years, well not literally, but my lungs were sore; the moose suits joke reminded me of this one. Don't try this at home:
[youtube:1zsf153k]http://www.youtube.com/v/VmfMcnuRWh4&hl=en[/youtube:1zsf153k]


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

That is freakin hilarious. I cant believe non of the Jack a's haven't been killed yet.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

With that group of morons how do they actually decide who gets to play the horses arse? After all it is really not that far of a stretch for any of them.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

There is a reason they call them [email protected]$$es. This would be it


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> There is a reason they call them [email protected]$$es. This would be it


Technically they're the Wildboys. They broke of jack arse and did they're own thing. One episode Partyboy decided he was going to fertilize salmon eggs in his mouth. Thats right eggs and the white stuff from the males, out of live slamon non the less.. :shock:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> ChaserOfAllBirds said:
> 
> 
> > There is a reason they call them [email protected]$$es. This would be it
> ...


I remember that episode. Do you remember "lick the locks" episode where they were licking the dingle berries on the Musk Ox.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > ChaserOfAllBirds said:
> ...


Yes, I do. I almost threw up in my mouth. I wish that show was still on, those dudes are funny.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Idiots... but at least i have something to laugh at... 

Thanks


----------

